# plz donate to me



## Fishmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

plz anyone who has a extra fishtank or is moving and cant use it anymore plz donate it to me or if u have any you dont want anymore... im 14 and my mom wont fund my fish fetish anymore i only have 10 gallon and she thinks that they are a waste of money...i dont feel that way but she does ive tried getting a job but with the economy its hard to get anyone to hire a 14 year old.... plz donate if u dont want to donate thats okay... but plz dont leave negative comments and stuff... thanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww..... have you gone on Craigslist in your area? There are always free tanks in CL Boston. Don't know where you are tho......

As a matter of fact, there was just one sitting on our street last week. Looked to be 25 or 30 gallon with a stand but I don't have an inch of space left so couldn't take it.

If you don't see anything out there right away - just keep looking. They'll be out there sooner or later.

Good luck.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

I go to junk shops like the salvation army or the good will. I frequently see 20 and 30 gal. tanks for about 10 bucks.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Where are you located?...........It's gonna be tough for someone to help you out, if we dont know where you live.......


----------



## Fishmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

i live in decatur,ga i had three tanks but had to sell them so i can make sure i had extra money for fish food and filters for my 10 gallon and just in case something bad happens (knocks on wood) i understand why my mom wouldnt fund me anymore cause she has more inportant things to spend her money on important things like bills and food for us..... i dont mean to come off like a bum or hobbo or something (no offense to hobbos or bums) i just would like to keep continue my hobby and maybe become a ultimate fish keeper or close... i sent in application to petco and petsmart near me hopefully things work out.... thanks for atleast someone of you who replied and not saying anything negative


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wish I could help you out....I'm in Philly with a spare 20G tank.....I searched Atlanta Criagslist for you and didn't find anything.....keep lookin around


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

sorry, i dont have any extras, and anyway too faraway, but dont give up, their right though there r sometimes ones for free or for trade, at the moment im trading a small tv for tank


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

trying going though all your stuffyou dont need like a dvd player or something like that(tv, dvd, game system etc.) and try doing a trade on craigslist. goodluck


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

just keep in mind that the investment into saltwater doesn't end once all the equipment is purchased. I have started a "fish fund' to cover any emergencies that might occur once my tank is setup (for ex. light dies, tank leaks. etc.) good luck finding a suitable habitat.. and welcome to the forum!!


----------

